# Powerbook et VIDEO HD



## Raphy35 (1 Mai 2005)

Je me posais une question que probablement beaucoup d'entre vous vont pouvoir répondre :

Est-ce que les nouveaux powerbook 1,67ghz voir avec 1gO de Ram et une carte 128MO sont capable de lire la HD qui est mise sur le site de quicktime :
http://www.apple.com/quicktime/hdgallery/

Car sur le site d'apple il est indiqué qu'il faut un G5....

Merci pour vos réponses....


----------



## Raphy35 (1 Mai 2005)

Pour Info je pose cette question parce que je suis interressé par l'achat d'un Powerbook, mais que j'aimerais savoir avant, si le visionnage de la HD marche.... 

Si vous avez un powerbbok recent et que vous pouviez faire le test pour me dire ca serait super sympa!

Merci!


----------



## alitaliano (1 Mai 2005)

Salut !

Et bien je suis assez partagé...

Comme tu vois dans la signature, j'ai un PB tel que tu le décris, et je suis allé voir cette fameuse galerie.
Alors oui, j'ai pu lire les bandes annonces (pas toutes, problème temporaire ?) et je suis plus que bluffé, je savais pas qu'obtenir une image aussi belle, définie, lumineuse était possible !!!  

Par contre, comme le décrit Apple (et ils s'étaient bien gardés de le dire), il faut apparement un G5 pour obtenir une totale fluidité des videos. C'est vrai que quand je télécharge une bande-annonce en HD, on sent que c'est pas totalement fluide sur le PB.

Alors :
1) fait ch.....!! je sens mon PB obsolète d'un coup
2) pareil que 1)

Sinon cet ordi est extraordinaire !!!
Je ne regrette rien.

Et puis les PB G5 ne sortiront pas avant septembre au plus tôt.

À plus !


----------



## Raphy35 (1 Mai 2005)

Merci pour ta réponse!!!

Je vois que tu es sous panther.... peut-etre que sous tiger ca sera complètement fluide!! Car un test montrait que le powerbook 1,67 gagnait 50% de CPU sous tiger.
En tout cas c'est bon pour moi.... je passe commande!

Merci encore, 
A bientot!


----------



## Daffy (1 Mai 2005)

C'est vrai que la qualité des images est stupéfiante.
Sur la bande annonce des Fantastic Four, mon PB 15" 1.67 - X3.9 affiche une moyenne de 14fps sur les 24 possibles (infos de QuickTime 7). 
Malgré tout la séquence reste fort fluide (personnellement, je ne remarque pas la perte de fps).


----------



## Raphy35 (1 Mai 2005)

Merci Daffy!!

J'ai hate de voir ca..... en effet c'est pas avec mon ibook G3 que j'arrive a voir ca... mais bientot.... je le verrais ;-)


----------



## kaboum (2 Mai 2005)

salut,

moi j'ai essayé sur un pb 12" 867Mhz / Panther / 640 Mo... ça lit sans problème sauf que je pense effectivement qu'il manque un paquet d'images! du coup, c'est bien saccadé.
mais bon, toi tu vas l'acheter neuf ton powerBook alors...


----------



## Raphy35 (2 Mai 2005)

Salut Kaboum!

En effet, j'ai un ibook 12" G3 800mhz 386 Mo de ram, et lorsque je lui demande de lire la HD il affiche entre 0 et 1 IPS.... c'est pas saccadé.... c'est l'arret total ;-) (J'ai quand même le son sans problème...)
Je pensais déja depuis un moment a m'acheter un PB15" mais j'attendais la sortie de Tiger...


----------



## alitaliano (2 Mai 2005)

Salut.

Ce matin, j'arrive à 24 fps sur "Kingdom of Heaven" (séquence 1280 x 544)
C'est vrai que c'est fluide là.  
Ça saccade un peu, mais sûrement qu'avec Tiger ce sera parfait !
Hier j'étais à 14 fps maxi.
Youpiiii


----------



## irix2A (2 Mai 2005)

ba moi j ai un powerbook 1,5 ghz combo derniere maj, je sais pas si il faut un G5 mais moi sa marche nickecl


----------



## MadMax (2 Mai 2005)

je suis sur Tiger. Les premières vidéos passaient très bien: Batman et FF. Puis j'ai regardé plus tard d'autres vidéos et la ça rame grave. J'ai un PB 1,5g avec 1Go de ram et une ATI 128m. Je me demande si ce n'est pas à cause de Divx que j'ai installé plus tard.

C'est vrai que les 2 premiers essais étaient top canon.

Et sinon Tiger a bien accéléré certaines applis dont WoW.


----------



## manustyle (2 Mai 2005)

Sur mon Alubook 1,25Ghz, 512 de ram, ça rame.

Alors que j'ai comparé avec un imac G5 d'un pot hier, ça tournait nickel.


----------



## MadMax (2 Mai 2005)

Est ce que Divx a un impact sur les perfs de QT7??? ?? ?? ? Qu'en pensez vous?


----------



## Sebang (2 Mai 2005)

A titre d'info, sur mon Powerbook 12" 1.33ghz (voir sign) après un redémarrage clean, sans rien qui tourne à part Quicktime 7 sur Tiger, non seulement ça déborde de l'écran mais en plus, Kingdom of Heaven est pas exactement parfait. Y'a des moments pas mal, mais en règle générale, je pense qu'il manque la moitié des images/sec. C'est quand même regardable, mais pas travaillable.

Serenity en 1080p est très drôle pour se faire du mal (3 fps peut-être ?) 

Le DivX HD (Shark Tale) ne passe pas beaucoup mieux que Kingdom of Heart.

En gros, je passerai au Powerbook G5 12" dans 2 ou 3 ans quand ça sera au point et au top.


----------



## mickeyclub (2 Mai 2005)

J'ai reçu il y a quelques jours le PB 17' 1,67, 1go de ram, et je suis RAVI. Après le boucan de l'imac (oui je sais, j'ai pas eu de chance), c'est un bonheur.

Et bref je viens de regarder Batman, avec uniquement quicktime lancé, et ça tourne nickel : image incroyable, fluidité parfaite. Il faut cependant qu'il soit réglé sur perf maximales : je l'ai réglé pour qu'il passe en perf faibles sur batterie, et là l'image est saccadée.

Dernier mot, qui sort du sujet du thread (c'est l'histoire de perf max/faibles qui m'y fait penser) : je suis très agréablement surpris par l'autonomie. En perf faible et écran peu lumineux, avec bluetooth et airport désactivé, il tient plus de 4 heures. Soit 2 sessions de prises de notes en cours : parfait !


----------



## zak* (5 Mai 2005)

Sur mon PowerBook 15' 1,67 avec 1go de Ram et une carte video 128Mo, la video HD tourne entre 8 et 16 ips... Je suis déçus


----------



## Raphy35 (5 Mai 2005)

Franchement?? tu me fais peur j'ai commandé le meme!!! Etais tu en performances optimales dans le réglage de l'economiseur d'energie??


----------



## devilfrombrussel (5 Mai 2005)

sur un pwb 15" G4 800, 512 ram.... ca marche nikel à condtion d'attendre que tout soit chargé... mais ça à mon avis c'est mon disque dur qui est niké...


----------



## Raphy35 (16 Mai 2005)

Salut tout le monde!!
Je viens de recevoir mon Powerbook 15" il est superbe!!!
Sa config:
PB15"
1,67Ghz
1Go
Carte Video 128
Tiger
La HD marche parfaitement 24 FPS/ 24 avec Safari, Mail 2, Msn, Ichat, Itunes, et bien sur quicktime d'ouvert....

Voilà... Merci pour tous vos commentaires!!!
A bientot!!


----------



## vincmyl (16 Mai 2005)

Et avec mon Alu et ses caractéristique dans ma signature ca ira?


----------



## darkheart (16 Mai 2005)

Mais c'est que vous m'avez fait peur! Je viens de telecharger la ba de batman et franchement ca dechire, la claque!  
Ca marche parfaitement. J'ai pas regarde combien de fps j'avais mais c'etait d'une fluidite absolue et d'une qualite parfaite! J'ai attendu le telechargement de toute la ba, j'ai fait lecture et hop...une claque. Niveau qualite c'est ce que j'ai vu de mieux depuis que j'ai mon pb.
Ma config c'est un alu 17' avec 1go de ram et 128 mo sur la carte graphique. Ah il faut un G5? Franchement, je le redis: ca marche, en full screen A LA PERFECTION!   :king:


----------



## la_chenille (16 Mai 2005)

moi ca va mais pas super fluide avec un combo 1,5 à 512 de ram. et 64 en video
je pense que la memoire video doit beaucoup jouer dans la fluiduité de l'image.
sinon la hd, pour l'instant c'est loin d'etre le standard en pro, donc on a le temps qu'ils sortent un pwbouk g5 à 3ghz et 256 de ram video avant que ca pose un réel problem(2-3 ans).


----------



## vincmyl (17 Mai 2005)

Oué exact et en plus a mon avis d'ici la ca sera encore plus optimiser


----------



## puffade (17 Mai 2005)

ibook G4 12": 24 IPS maxi


----------



## puffade (17 Mai 2005)

puffade a dit:
			
		

> ibook G4 12": 24 IPS maxi




Pardon je me suis trompé 18 IPS maxi sur fantastic four (panther 10.3.9)


----------



## puffade (17 Mai 2005)

imac G5 sur fantastic four: 24 IPS totalement fluide


----------

